# Got an old Master! Anyone want to help guess the year?



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm over the moon with it, love how it's aged. Should fit perfectly as well. Fork is unoriginal...but we'll see. The model year of the frame will help determine which fork goes with it as well. 

My guess: late 80s Master piu? Even though it doesn't say "piu" anywhere. Rear brake housing is routed through the top tube.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd guess 1984. Before 1980 it would not have Gilco tubing. After 1990 the paint would have changed. 
A precisa fork would be original, though the CF fork you already have on it will give a better ride, as you likely know.


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

I should also note that it has 130mm spacing, and a single bottle cage mount. When did they start using 130mm as standard?


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Beauty! Love that 80's paint job (as good as I can guess mid 80s) think 8speed was the change to 130 but I'm just guessing.

Quit the tease and post more pics!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

ElDuderino said:


> I should also note that it has 130mm spacing, and a single bottle cage mount. When did they start using 130mm as standard?


Around 1990. The first 8 speed casettes were in 1988, with most maker conforming in the next 2 years. If the frame were origonally 126mm and had a 130mm hub used for any length of time it would be cold set to 130mm.


----------



## TT1970 (Jun 2, 2009)

The frame was used by the colnago panasonic team in 1989, I had a brand new one myself over 20 years ago. Was equiped with a chrome plated colnago raked fork.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Nice.


----------

